# Most Demanding Sport?



## osaka627 (Oct 29, 2006)

I want everyones opinion on what you guys believe are the top 5 most physical demanding sports in the world??? And does MMA even rank on it?

Mine are:

1. Soccer
2. Motocross
3. MMA
4. Tour de France?
5. Wrestling (None of the fake shit)


----------



## The Fetus (Jul 3, 2007)

"The fake shit" is easilly the toughest of all. Have you seen the injury rate these guy's go through and how high their early death rate is?


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

osaka627 said:


> I want everyones opinion on what you guys believe are the top 5 most physical demanding sports in the world??? And does MMA even rank on it?
> 
> Mine are:
> 
> ...


Demanding? Meaning Physically? Why would Motorcross be up there. I know it takes skill but you are driving on something that powers it self.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Soccer? Are you outta your ******* mind? Soccer? English ******* football? Socccer? What the ****? Seriously? ******* soccer?


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Soccer? Are you outta your ******* mind? Soccer? English ******* football? Socccer? What the ****? Seriously? ******* soccer?


Pro's run 8 to 9 miles every game. That's pretty demanding.


----------



## osaka627 (Oct 29, 2006)

S_I_C said:


> Demanding? Meaning Physically? Why would Motorcross be up there. I know it takes skill but you are driving on something that powers it self.



Motocross takes a lot of Cardio/Strength/Awareness 

That's what a lot of people don't understand. 

Ricky Carmichael the GOAT of Motocross trains with the same trainer as Lance Armstrong.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Motocross????????? anyways i think the most demanding sorts are MMA(obviously), soccer, and basketball.





But the Most demanding sport of all time is *BASEBALL*!

Lol joking!


----------



## markdahl (Apr 22, 2007)

Has to be those Ironman Triathalons. An actual MMA fight can be one of the least demanding things in sports. Of course anyone who wants to be successful knows that they should train hard.


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

1. Mountaineering-- climbing above 25,000 feet (the death zone) you are oxygen deprived and making life and death decisions on 70 degree angle ice, in tempatures as low as -40 degrees F.
2. Tour de France-- riding 2300 miles in 24 days with 3 rest days.
3. MMA
4. Triathalons
5. Gymnastics or Swimming


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

osaka627 said:


> I want everyones opinion on what you guys believe are the top 5 most physical demanding sports in the world??? And does MMA even rank on it?
> 
> Mine are:
> 
> ...


That to me is very dumb. You have to have pretty good cardio to do soccer but come on, honestly #1? Motocross? WTF!? I guess Bicycling or whatever thefuck it is acutally called is probably super demanding. If you want to get really technical then you could say marathons, triathalons, and crap like that but real sports I would say rank something like this (not saying those aren't real sports, i just mean more recognized sports.)
Football (American biatch!) lol
MMA
Wrestling (Real, fake is demanding but its not a sport.)
Soccer
Judo
all forms of distance running
Those are in no order but those come to mind.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

S_I_C said:


> Pro's run 8 to 9 miles every game. That's pretty demanding.


Yea, but if you say that then you would have to put marathons above that because they run 26 miles for time. That is more physically demanding than a soccer game. One question, by physically demanding do you mean like one game/fight/event or do you mean a whole season, or the training. And do you consider getting banged up, injury rates, or just like cardio ad muscularly fatiguing? I know i am making this harder than it should be lol but i am just saying it is really hard to rank sports demandingness because of all the variables. But no matter how the variables stack up, i cant say soccer and motocross are too hard


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

kamikaze145 said:


> Yea, but if you say that then you would have to put marathons above that because they run 26 miles for time. That is more physically demanding than a soccer game. One question, by physically demanding do you mean like one game/fight/event or do you mean a whole season, or the training. And do you consider getting banged up, injury rates, or just like cardio ad muscularly fatiguing? I know i am making this harder than it should be lol but i am just saying it is really hard to rank sports demandingness because of all the variables. But no matter how the variables stack up, i cant say soccer and motocross are too hard



Im curious as well.

Single Event: MMA fight

Season/training: Golf
GOLF BY FAR!!!!

Or

NHL hockey is a pretty demanding season.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

osaka627 said:


> 5. Wrestling (None of the fake shit)


do you have any idea what these goes through? I know your title said sport and all but dont insult fake wrestling as you put it, the way you did for you come off as saying that you dont think it is demanding

my vote goes to gymnastics


----------



## flyinhawyn (Feb 5, 2007)

lol most ppl dont understand motocross cuz its not to popular but anyone who knows mx knows why its ranked #2 next to soccer. 35 mins +2 laps, the engine doesnt do all the work.


----------



## markdahl (Apr 22, 2007)

Sport is defined as competition between 2 people. There is no more pure form of competition than MMA. Based on that, it also can potentially be the most demanding. It can also be the easiest... really depends on the calibre of competition.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

markdahl said:


> Sport is defined as competition between 2 people. There is no more pure form of competition than MMA. Based on that, it also can potentially be the most demanding. It can also be the easiest... really depends on the calibre of competition.


lol between two people? Soccer, Football(Australian), Basketball, Baseball aren't real sports? 

Anyway my top 5 would be

1)Wrestling (fake, depends if you are counting it as 'sport')
2)Gymnastics
3)Dacathlon
4)Long distance running
5)MMA

If we are not counting Wrestling then move all the spots up one and put in Weightlifting as #5.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

markdahl said:


> Sport is defined as competition between 2 people. There is no more pure form of competition than MMA. Based on that, it also can potentially be the most demanding. It can also be the easiest... really depends on the calibre of competition.


Thats not even close to the definition of sports...Wikipedia says: Sport is an activity that is governed by a set of rules or customs and often engaged in competitively. Sports commonly refer to activities where the physical capabilities of the competitor are the sole or primary determiner of the outcome.
And there are other 1 on 1 sports, MMA isn't the only one. 
I don't really think there is a hardest sport; every sport is equally demanding when trying to be the best in the world.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Soccer is most likely the hardest sport to advance toward becoming a pro, nonetheless, elite level soccer


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

im surprised no one mentioned rugby its definately up there you run about as much as soccer prolly a little less but you have to hit and shit as well


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

A demanding sport is one that has extremely fit athletes that are able to do the sport MUCH better then average joe with little difficulty.

Why the big fuss on soccer?, has anyone ever even played a full 90+ minutes of soccer? Its absolutly brutal, even if your fit. You make running 8-9 miles easy, but try doing that while darting side to side, back and forth, outmuscling other players all the while controlling a relativly small ball with your feet as your run.

Rugby is pretty underrated cause as opposed to Football, you cant just run into someone and hope they fall, you have to chase that mofo down, grab onto him as tight as you can and wrestle him down.

Anything that envolves you manuvering your body in a not so normal fashion for a very long time is demanding. Such as those IronMan challenges, MMA, decathalons, Marathons, wrestling/Judo matches, and most definitly Hockey.

Think about it, your wearing like 80lbs of gear, meanwhile having to power yourself on slick ice on skates and smash other big mofos around, brutal. How many Motocross champs do you know that are more fit and capable then say a, Hockey player? But no offense bud

Sorry but Motocross isnt even in the top 20, I guess you named it cause your probably in Motocross and wanted to get a message accross, but no dice bud, theres a million other sports that are much more demanding.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

The National Sport Health Institute in Englewood, California tested several professional motocross racers in the early 1980s as part of a comparative study of the cardio-vascular fitness of athletes from various disciplines. Athletes from track, American football and soccer were tested, among others. The cardiac stress and strength test results compiled there revealed that the motocross subjects had as high a fitness level as any other discipline tested. Motocross racers now get their heartrate up to around 180 to 190 beats per minute and hold it there for about 35 minutes. Another thing to consider is that they do this twice per day (Original article appeared in DirtBike magazine in 1980. A subsequent study by the University of Pittsburgh Medical Centre's Sports Performance Complex in 2002 reconfirmed the result with more recent motocross racers. The intense physical demand of motocross derives from the fact that the racer of the bike must keep complete control of a 200+ pound bike, while also maintaining their top speed throughout the race
-Again, wikipedia.


----------



## CAPTAIN PEGLEG (Apr 19, 2007)

I think sports like boxing,kickboxing etc are up there too.


----------



## TerribleOne (Jul 12, 2007)

plazzman said:


> and most definitly Hockey.
> 
> Think about it, your wearing like 80lbs of gear, meanwhile having to power yourself on slick ice on skates and smash other big mofos around, brutal. How many Motocross champs do you know that are more fit and capable then say a, Hockey player? But no offense bud
> 
> Sorry but Motocross isnt even in the top 20, I guess you named it cause your probably in Motocross and wanted to get a message accross, but no dice bud, theres a million other sports that are much more demanding.


80 lbs of gear seems like a high estimate unless you are a large goalie or something. Ive worn a friends full hockey gear and I dont feel weighted down at all, I just feel protected. Not doubting it gets tough when you are on the ice in a game though.

Motocross for sure isnt a most demanding sport, you dont see motocross riders that look like fighters. But as you mentioned average joeing it up. An average joe would have a a hell of alot easier time strapping up in hockey gear and skating around on the ice with a stick and puck. Average joe can RIDE A DIRTBIKE, but the average joe wouldnt make it around one Motocross corner, wouldnt survive riding through even the smallest rut. The bike powers itself, but it doesnt keep itself in control. Keeping a 250 lb machine in control through whoops, berms, over jumps and through terrain is far more work then you play it out to be. You would get arm pump in 2 minutes and not be able to hold onto the bars or use the clutch and brake.

Its kinda one of those sports that requires strong muscles and alot of finess and endurance. Once your body gets used to it though, it becomes natural and you can make it look easy.

If I was to say the most demanding sport, it would have to be all Combat Sports. MMA may be full contact, but every type of combat sport seems to be the king of physical demands.

A couple sports that are very tough, but most dont think of.

Freestyle BMX - you may be rolling around on a 30-40lb chuck of metal on wheels, but you have to maneuver it like such. Its up there with the most exausting things Ive ever done.
YouTube - Edwin Delarosa Animal Bikes
Each is Own though.

and Shuffleboard - the bar kind


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

TerribleOne said:


> If I was to say the most demanding sport, it would have to be all Combat Sports. MMA may be full contact, but every type of combat sport seems to be the king of physical demands.


I see where you are coming from but I disagree because you can succeed in MMA without being in amazing shape. On the other hand though with gymnastics the strength, endurance, agility, etc are required to be able to compete at the highest level.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

I have to throw in my 2 cents here as someone who used to go for 30 miles runs for fun... Very few long-distance running events should be ranked up with MMA. Badwater is an exception. AdventureCORPS Presents the Kiehl's Badwater Ultramarathon Official Website. You can't be sane and run that race.

Distance running is pretty demanding, but not as demanding as training MMA. You pretty much zone out after a while. It hurts, but believe it or not, it doesn't feel like much of a cardio workout. I can't say whether it's different for distances longer than 30 miles though. My dad used to do 24 hour (nonstop) ultra runs, 100ks and 100 milers and I've never thought of him as being a world-class athlete.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

sove said:


> My dad used to do 24 hour (nonstop) ultra runs, 100ks and 100 milers and I've never thought of him as being a world-class athlete.


damn, thats nuts.raise01:


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

It is pretty amazing. I believe that at one time he had the US distance record for his age group in a 24 hour run... something like 114 miles.

I was headed in that direction as a runner, but was getting hip and knee pain. That's why I started lifting weights and then training for MMA. I feel great now! All that repetitive motion was killing me.


----------



## whiplash (Feb 3, 2007)

the full ironman triathlon is a pretty demanding event which requires above average skills in three events...

i used to work with a recreational ultra marathoner.. he runs 40-60 miles on weekends.. non stop.. 

it really is nuts...


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

plazzman said:


> A demanding sport is one that has extremely fit athletes that are able to do the sport MUCH better then average joe with little difficulty.
> 
> Why the big fuss on soccer?, has anyone ever even played a full 90+ minutes of soccer? Its absolutly brutal, even if your fit. You make running 8-9 miles easy, but try doing that while darting side to side, back and forth, outmuscling other players all the while controlling a relativly small ball with your feet as your run.
> 
> ...



thats by far one of the most ignorant things ive heard someone say about Football. if i just ran into someone and hoped they fell my coach would kick me off the team.

you actually have to chase them down aswell (how else are you going to get to them), wrap them up (which is harder with pads because of the size and slip factor), put your hips under you, lower your center of gravity to make sure it is lower than theirs, know which way to pivot and throw them (to make sure you cut off a couple yards off their distance) and at the same time make sure you dont get a penalty by hitting only the front or side, not whacking the front collar area or face mask. thats the crude description of it anyway.

saying that you only hit and hope they fall is VERY stupid... VERY VERY stupid and ignorant..

but anyway, i would have to say it all depends on what youre used to doing, and what youre not used to doing.

for me the hardest would be long distance running seeing as i just have a hard time doing it, but things like weight lifting and wrestling are easy as heck for me.


----------



## Hitman.inc (Aug 31, 2007)

all pro sports are demanding in their own right. an ironman triathlete wouldnt last as long as an mma fighter grappling (not counting skill). full body muscle endurance and strength like grappling is different from the cardio that the triathlete has. in the same respect, the MMA fighter wouldnt finish a triathlon at nearly the same speed as the triathlete, yet both sports are very demanding.

oh, and for the guys that say motocross isnt physically demanding, you have no idea what youre talking about.


----------



## osaka627 (Oct 29, 2006)

Hitman.inc said:


> oh, and for the guys that say motocross isnt physically demanding, you have no idea what youre talking about.


I would know.... and he's right I'm 18 I've been racing for 14 years. Motocross you need a little bit of everything from every sport.. That's what I've been trying to get across. 

You need the strength of a hockey player.

The stamina of a marathon runner.

The mindset of a Tour de France rider.

While dealing with 110 degrees heat at 2 in the afternoon on a summer day. For 35 +2.

Oh yeah all that gear you're wearing to isn't light, nor is the ventilation in it either. You're hot!


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

markdahl said:


> Has to be those Ironman Triathalons. An actual MMA fight can be one of the least demanding things in sports. Of course anyone who wants to be successful knows that they should train hard.


I agree, I also think all three seperately are very damnding as well. Swimming especially. Soccor is pretty demanding but nowhere near as tough as an ironman.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

in no particular order 

soccer -those guys train a lot and it requires a lot of skill just look at the top soccer guys

mma - no explanation necessary

tour de france triathalon etc - thats a whole lot of endurance and training

gymnastics- those guys are monsters there strong flexible and they break bones all the time


----------



## flyinhawyn (Feb 5, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Sorry but Motocross isnt even in the top 20, I guess you named it cause your probably in Motocross and wanted to get a message accross, but no dice bud, theres a million other sports that are much more demanding.


:confused03: you obviously know nothing about mx, theres a reason its ranked #2...


----------



## widenerz (Jun 18, 2007)

I swam in college for a perennial top 20 team and I'd have to say that water polo is the most physically demanding sport I've ever competed in. I played football, basketball, golf, ran mid-distance track, and finally settled on swimming (b/c that's what I was the best at). In college my swim team would play water polo every once in a while to break up the monotony of swim training. It is by far the hardest sport I have ever tried.


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

for those of you who say motocross is as demanding as full contact fighting or long distance running sorry but you are either dillusional or defensive. my friend has been racing for years and he is also a participant in 4 other sports, and he sais motocross is the easiest one by far. and he plays baseball mind you.

according to him, a weeksworth of light 45 min a day training will get you used to anything motocross can throw at you physically. the rest is calculation, execution and skill.


----------



## markdahl (Apr 22, 2007)

sove said:


> I have to throw in my 2 cents here as someone who used to go for 30 miles runs for fun... Very few long-distance running events should be ranked up with MMA. Badwater is an exception. AdventureCORPS Presents the Kiehl's Badwater Ultramarathon Official Website. You can't be sane and run that race.
> 
> Distance running is pretty demanding, but not as demanding as training MMA. You pretty much zone out after a while. It hurts, but believe it or not, it doesn't feel like much of a cardio workout. I can't say whether it's different for distances longer than 30 miles though. My dad used to do 24 hour (nonstop) ultra runs, 100ks and 100 milers and I've never thought of him as being a world-class athlete.


You're soooo full of shit. And I'm just gonna go ahead and call you out on that.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

5) Competitive Eating
4) Curling
3) Shuffleboard
2) Poker
1) Pro-Wrestling


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

sirdilznik said:


> 5) Competitive Eating
> 4) Curling
> *3) Shuffleboard*
> 2) Poker
> 1) Pro-Wrestling


WHAT NO WAY! your list is clearly not in order


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

1. Long distance running
2. Football (American)
3. MMA
4. Hockey (it's a weird feeling. You know it's f*cking cold, but you still feel really hot)
5. Tour de France


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

markdahl said:


> You're soooo full of shit. And I'm just gonna go ahead and call you out on that.


How the hell am I going to prove that I used to run 30 miles at a time? Unless you live in San Diego and want to run with me, there's no way to do that. Just because you're fat and lazy doesn't mean that everyone is. Running is easy for some people and I'm one of them. That's it. And swimming is easier for some people, NOT ME. I suck at swimming.

I'm not kidding about my offer. If anyone here lives near San Diego I'd love to go running with them. I may not make it 30 miles today since I've been training JJ and boxing and not running long distance, but I'm willing to bet I can make it at least 18 miles without training.


----------



## markdahl (Apr 22, 2007)

sove said:


> How the hell am I going to prove that I used to run 30 miles at a time? Unless you live in San Diego and want to run with me, there's no way to do that. Just because you're fat and lazy doesn't mean that everyone is. Running is easy for some people and I'm one of them. That's it. And swimming is easier for some people, NOT ME. I suck at swimming.
> 
> I'm not kidding about my offer. If anyone here lives near San Diego I'd love to go running with them. I may not make it 30 miles today since I've been training JJ and boxing and not running long distance, but I'm willing to bet I can make it at least 18 miles without training.


So you want me to believe that you walk around in marathon shape and train boxing and jj? I guess it is the internet, and you can be whoever you want to be.


----------



## mikehmike (May 28, 2007)

I am going to have to say MMA and dating...cause girls demand alot.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

markdahl said:


> So you want me to believe that you walk around in marathon shape and train boxing and jj? I guess it is the internet, and you can be whoever you want to be.


First 18 miles is MUCH easier than 26.2 miles. I tend to hit a wall at 18 miles. I didn't pick that number just for the hell of it. It takes training to get to marathon shape.

Accomplish something for yourself and you won't feel the need to attack people on the Internet. Go out there and train seriously for a marathon. After the marathon, let's start this conversation up again.

Here's my list of the 5 toughest sports (events)...
1. Badwater ultramarathon
2. Free climbing
3. Olympic gymnastics
4. Tour de France
5. MMA

Just my opinion. Just like most of the people here, I haven't done any of these things so I can't really say.


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

iron man competitions
gymnastics
mma




and

NINJA WARRIOR


lol are the motocross guys serious? i grew up in the mid west, i dont know if you understand what that means but basicly all we have to do is sports and shit. motorcross isnt really demanding...your riding a bike with out peddling, even in the stunt competions its not hard because most of the tricks are done using the momentum of the bike...i mean common at most you have to do half ass gymnastics, but really not even that. 

ive done gymnastics...and knowing high level gymnastics, its one of the most amazing displays of strength and flexiblity period. (cournty mccool sat next to me in high school)

ironman competions(duh...hardest cardio period, tour de france maybe close)

mma (biggest mix of the bunch, you need strength flexiblity toughness explosiveness cardio and a high level of skill)

id throw free running in there two cuz that shits nuts


----------



## flyinhawyn (Feb 5, 2007)

Z-man-mma-fan said:


> for those of you who say motocross is as demanding as full contact fighting or long distance running sorry but you are either dillusional or defensive. my friend has been racing for years and he is also a participant in 4 other sports, and he sais motocross is the easiest one by far. and he plays baseball mind you.
> 
> according to him, a weeksworth of light 45 min a day training will get you used to anything motocross can throw at you physically. the rest is calculation, execution and skill.


what class has your friend been racing in? novice? lol its the ppl like you (general public) who dont know wut mx is and think we just sit there and twist the throttle, yea that doesnt seem so physiclly demanding..

heres modern proof if you feel like reading. Racer X Virtual Trainer

Conclusion 
This study demonstrates that supercross and motocross are physically demanding sports. The cardiovascular demands are higher than have been reported for professional road cyclist during similar duration events and for professional mountain bikers during events on similar terrain. These findings suggest that intense aerobic and anaerobic training specifically designed for these athletes may improve their competitive advantage.

and your friend says baseball is more physiclly demanding then mx? dellusional? i think so lol


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

flyinhawyn said:


> what class has your friend been racing in? novice? lol its the ppl like you (general public) who dont know wut mx is and think we just sit there and twist the throttle, yea that doesnt seem so physiclly demanding..
> 
> heres modern proof if you feel like reading. Racer X Virtual Trainer
> 
> ...


Every sport is physically demanding, even baseball. But MX does not belong on the top 5 list of most demanding sports. It isn't near the level of MMA, gymnastics, running, etc.


----------



## flyinhawyn (Feb 5, 2007)

I cant seem to find it but there was a study done by a group of sweden scientists stating that Motocross was the second MOST PHISICALLY DEMANDING sport in the world, Soccer was first

You need to understand that PHYSICALLY DEMANDING, does not necesarilly mean, strongest, quickest, fastest etc etc. Phyiscally demanding means how long your body has to endure physical muscular stress. Football is also a tuff sport but it does not take prolonged phyisical beating on your muscles.

Basketball takes some phyisical strength and some endurance. Fighting, (boxing, wrestling, martial arts) take lots of fast twitched muscle endurance, and strength and if it were not for the short 3 minute rounds it would for sure be number one. Motocross is 35 minutes +2 laps for one Moto and theres two motos in a race, no breaks nowhere to rest maybe half a second of hangtime in the air you can rest. Even then in that study all three were in the top ten. NFL football was 16th!


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

nfl football is probably the most explosive, fastest, and most strength required sport in the world...but find a play that last longer than 20 seconds and ill give you a cookie.

i played football from when i was 6 tell i was 19...its a good sport but not as demanding as the other ones i mentioned over all.


----------



## markdahl (Apr 22, 2007)

sove said:


> First 18 miles is MUCH easier than 26.2 miles. I tend to hit a wall at 18 miles. I didn't pick that number just for the hell of it. It takes training to get to marathon shape.
> 
> Accomplish something for yourself and you won't feel the need to attack people on the Internet. Go out there and train seriously for a marathon. After the marathon, let's start this conversation up again.
> 
> ...


Ok I just ran a marathon. I also climbed everest and had a three way with 2 super models. You're full of shit... give it up.


----------



## widenerz (Jun 18, 2007)

long distance open water swimming (rules stipulate that you may not wear a body suit), is replacing my previous choice of water polo as the most physically demanding sport. First of all, you have to deal with water temps that could cause hypothermia then you have to deal with the fact that if you could easily drown in open water, then lastly, add in the required amount of cardio training you would have to put in to even be in good enough shape to attempt it and you're left with no doubt that Long Distance Open Water Swimming is the No. 1 answer here.

That's also why IronMan Tri is No. 2 on my list now.


----------



## osaka627 (Oct 29, 2006)

flyinhawyn said:


> I cant seem to find it but there was a study done by a group of sweden scientists stating that Motocross was the second MOST PHISICALLY DEMANDING sport in the world, Soccer was first
> 
> You need to understand that PHYSICALLY DEMANDING, does not necesarilly mean, strongest, quickest, fastest etc etc. Phyiscally demanding means how long your body has to endure physical muscular stress. Football is also a tuff sport but it does not take prolonged phyisical beating on your muscles.
> 
> Basketball takes some phyisical strength and some endurance. Fighting, (boxing, wrestling, martial arts) take lots of fast twitched muscle endurance, and strength and if it were not for the short 3 minute rounds it would for sure be number one. Motocross is 35 minutes +2 laps for one Moto and theres two motos in a race, no breaks nowhere to rest maybe half a second of hangtime in the air you can rest. Even then in that study all three were in the top ten. NFL football was 16th!



^^^^

What I consider a physical demanding sport is a sport in which by the time you're in your 30's you're a has been.

Motocross is one of them.
Football?
Triathlon Cycling? 
Soccer?

As far as the dude mentioning freestyle motocross. You have no idea what you're talking about please be quiet. Freestylers are people who couldn't make it racing motocross so they had to go do something else.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

widenerz said:


> long distance open water swimming (rules stipulate that you may not wear a body suit), is replacing my previous choice of water polo as the most physically demanding sport. First of all, you have to deal with water temps that could cause hypothermia then you have to deal with the fact that if you could easily drown in open water, then lastly, add in the required amount of cardio training you would have to put in to even be in good enough shape to attempt it and you're left with no doubt that Long Distance Open Water Swimming is the No. 1 answer here.
> 
> That's also why IronMan Tri is No. 2 on my list now.


I didn't even think of that. I can swim but I'm SLOW and can't go for any extended period of time. Gotta respect open water swimmers.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

I still cant believe that the thread starter mentioned motocross as a demanding sport. For god sakes your riding a ******* motorcycle! it powers itself, all you do is twist the handle.


----------



## Shamrock (Jul 9, 2007)

Soccer and Motocross is a joke to be on this list. But if the list does not contain Rugby, and have Rugby in the top 3, the list is a joke.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

esv said:


> I still cant believe that the thread starter mentioned motocross as a demanding sport. For god sakes your riding a ******* motorcycle! it powers itself, all you do is twist the handle.


Yes because the motorcycle also steers itself. Also it takes absolutely no physical effort whatsoever to keep the bike stable as you rip though whoop-tee-doos at about 40 mph and the bike is trying to throw you clear.

That being said it doesn't belong on the list.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Shamrock said:


> Soccer and Motocross is a joke to be on this list. But if the list does not contain Rugby, and have Rugby in the top 3, the list is a joke.


This just shows you have no understanding of motocross or soccer.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Well done to people for seeing how demanding soccer is. Especially in the English Premier League. Where it is a physical fast paced style. 

Many players also play over 70 matches in a season. 

But of course there is different kinds of demanding, but in terms of physical fitness and conditioning - soccer has to be up there.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Lacrosse!!!!

have any of you even seen this sport...?

you can fight legally.. your on your feet.. you can Crosse Check Legally.. slash Legally.. and your consistantly RUNNING!

easy answer to this question

Lacrosse!

JUST WATCH THIS!
YouTube - Mount Up Production Lacrosse Video <== Must Watch

YouTube - Lacrosse Fight Knock Out

YouTube - Lacrosse Fight

YouTube - National Lacrosse League


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

ive been told motocross is the most demanding sport in the world. you ride a moto for 30 mins no sitting down going 70km/h plus, its intense, i know from experience


----------



## osaka627 (Oct 29, 2006)

dutch sauce said:


> ive been told motocross is the most demanding sport in the world. you ride a moto for 30 mins no sitting down going 70km/h plus, its intense, i know from experience


Someone who knows what they're talking about! Woohoo


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Water Polo


----------



## Dana White (Mar 12, 2007)

Shogun_Is_Champ said:


> Demanding? Meaning Physically? Why would Motorcross be up there. I know it takes skill but you are driving on something that powers it self.


Motocross is THE MOST pysically demanding sport. End of story. If you have never actualy raced true motocross, you have no idea how demanding it is. 

Any of you bitches that have never done 30-45 minute motos don't know sh*t. PERIOD!

Try out a nice big dose of arm pump and get back to me.



esv said:


> I still cant believe that the thread starter mentioned motocross as a demanding sport. For god sakes your riding a ******* motorcycle! it powers itself, all you do is twist the handle.


I would imagine that beating off is your pick for most demanding sport.
:sarcastic12:


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I can understand the argument that motocross is physically demanding, but the MOST physically demanding? I don't buy it. What about a marathon? Bicycle racing? Triathalon? Midget throwing?


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Suvaco said:


> I can understand the argument that motocross is physically demanding, but the MOST physically demanding? I don't buy it. What about a marathon? Bicycle racing? Triathalon? Midget throwing?


Midget Throwing take a lot outta you, lol. :laugh:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd say triathlon, but the grownup triathlon ie IronMan. Not the soccer mom triathlons that are like a 5 mile bike ride, 1 mile run, 2 laps in the pool or something.


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

Suvaco said:


> I can understand the argument that motocross is physically demanding, but the MOST physically demanding? I don't buy it. What about a marathon? Bicycle racing? Triathalon? Midget throwing?


when you say Midget throwing - do you mean it's demanding for the thrower or the person thrown ?


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Zemelya said:


> when you say Midget throwing - do you mean it's demanding for the thrower or the person thrown ?


The people doing the throwing. Midgets are pretty much born to be thrown, so it's really not that demanding for them.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I am surprised more people didn't list hockey(not neccesarily as the most demanding) but I think it should be on most lists.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

If I could ever manage a hockey stop I'd feel so badass. 

I love Stanley Cup playoff time almost as much as I love March Madness.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Water Polo


I played a little water polo in college with a few friends for fun. an hour of that was the most exhausted I can remember being. But that's probably cuz I'm like 215 lbs and sink.



dutch sauce said:


> ive been told motocross is the most demanding sport in the world. you ride a moto for 30 mins no sitting down going 70km/h plus, its intense, i know from experience


I've heard of this. Also dodging flying rocks and recovering has to be a biatch.



Suvaco said:


> I can understand the argument that motocross is physically demanding, but the MOST physically demanding? I don't buy it. What about a marathon? Bicycle racing? Triathalon? Midget throwing?


I dunno if I'd consider marathons or triathlons a sport... more like an event or something if you ask me. Don't get me wrong, it's ridiculous, but there're too many levels. There's the regular Joes just doing it to finish, there's the athletes doing it for... whatever personal reasons and there's the crazy guys like the Kenyans who do it for their livelihood. 

Though I'd imagine many would disagree with my dis-inclusion.

(600, baby)


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

The Legend said:


> I am surprised more people didn't list hockey(not neccesarily as the most demanding) but I think it should be on most lists.


Yeah hockey is pretty demanding. There's a reason the players only have 45 second shifts.


----------



## Tyson2011 (Jan 12, 2009)

1. gymnastics
2. marathon runners
3. mma
4. hockey
5. soccer/rugby, cant decide


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

From my personal experience

1.) Hockey
2.) Wrestling
3.) Rugby 
4.) Judo 
5.) I did a triathlon once, nothing serious local kind of stuff 

honorable mention: bar fighting 

Sports Illustrated did a study that listed Boxing as the most demanding. I've never competed in boxing or mma, sparred in boxing gyms but never a real fight. I can imagine both eat up your muscle endurance and cardio fast though


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

Dana White said:


> Motocross is THE MOST pysically demanding sport. End of story. If you have never actualy raced true motocross, you have no idea how demanding it is.
> 
> Any of you bitches that have never done 30-45 minute motos don't know sh*t. PERIOD!
> 
> Try out a nice big dose of arm pump and get back to me.


We get it your incredibly bias and all you've done is MX. Its a ridiculous sell that your trying to give us. Yes its physically demanding but no self respecting sport isnt. Once you get the hang of it its not too bad. The technical side of it is by far the most difficult part not the physical aspect which has a ceiling thats very attainable by the most amateur of rider. 

As for my list:
1. Olympic Gymnastics- Throwing your body around like a ragdoll in every which way
2. Distance sports (running, swimming, cycling, and the combination of the three)
3. Soccer- Crazy cardio combined with the reflexes and skill needed
4. Wrestling- More the preparation then the actual match wrestlers are reknowned for how they kill themselves in training
5. Hockey- Incredibly fastpaced games create the need for amazing cardio and the roughness requires strength to be competitive
.
.
15. MMA- Held in the same regards as wrestling yet its one glaring flaw are the crazy jitz guys and fatties in the HW div
.
.
28. MX- Lets be realistic some stabilizer muscle strength and decent cardio is what is needed here. After you know what your doing its not the crazy grueling picture you try to paint. Ahead of golf yes, in the top 5 hells to the no!!!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i kno this is ******* but i truly think rodeo and bull riding stuff is the most because yes its only 8 secs...but u never ride a bull without getting hurt in someway...very rarely do they ride them perfectly without injury and they do it every night or every other night cause they just go rodeo to rodeo doing it...plus they do it with broken bones all the time..no way could i ever do it...pluss the bull lands on u alot


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't think that's ******* at all. Bullriding, MMA and possibly hockey are some of the only sports on that list wherein when you think you're done, your opponent comes back and whales on you or tries to put holes in you.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hockey, basketball, football whatever, athletes can take shifts off. In mma, wrestling what have you, if you half ass it you lose.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Hockey, basketball, football whatever, athletes can take shifts off. In mma, wrestling what have you, if you half ass it you lose.


If you half ass it you lose in just about any professional sport.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

you couldn't pay me to ride a bull, i would say that would be a very demanding sport, along with boxing, hockey, and basically any sport that has lots of running biking or both, makes me tired watching them sometimes. Oh and motocross is not the most physically demanding you must just be a pansy mr. dana white.


----------



## osaka627 (Oct 29, 2006)

All of your trying to rag on motocross not being "one" of the most physically demanding sports are wrong.

If it's so "easy" why does the defending champion of the sport and the previous champion of the sport both share the same trainer as Lance Armstrong? "AND" It's still not enough conditioning.

Why does the average motocrosser retire by the age of 28?

Why do they ride at night time in states like AZ, TX, and CA? (CAUSE IT'S TO HOT, YOU WILL DIE OF HEAT STROKE)

I remember reading an article on this a while back. What the article had to say was that the average professional motocross racer has the heart and lungs of a Tour De France racer. The strength of a Wrestler, and the mindset of a Football player.

All of you stating, you just "twist the throttle" make me laugh you truley do. Lets see you just "twist the throttle" and go out and ride. You will be making your trip home in an ambulance. Motocross takes a lot of aspects. You need both cardio & brute strength. But also a very strong mindset to succeed in it.


----------



## Dana White (Mar 12, 2007)

osaka627 said:


> All of your trying to rag on motocross not being "one" of the most physically demanding sports are wrong.
> 
> If it's so "easy" why does the defending champion of the sport and the previous champion of the sport both share the same trainer as Lance Armstrong? "AND" It's still not enough conditioning.
> 
> ...


Another thing to add is that in motocross you typically race two 30-45 minute motos in one day. And you race every weekend. 

It's fine if people don't understand the athletics of motocross, but don't knock it if you have never done it. 

I think i will go play a video game now. :cool01:


----------



## getbacktomat (Mar 22, 2009)

1.Muy thia
2.boxing
3.MMA
4.mountain climbing
5.Mountain biking


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Soccer and motocross, wtf hell? Not even close. Not that they aren't physically demanding but the most? Please. Any combat sport takes so much out of you, it isn't even close. MMA and wrestling in particular. Water Polo is also insanely hard. Soooo many muscles have to be used and you are constantly working just to stay afloat. It is nutso difficult.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

I say as long as you thoretically can go until you drop from exhaustion, every sport is theoretically equally physically demanding. 

As for 100m sprint, to pick a counterexample, I could run 100m as fast as I could but I could never possibly exhaust myself totally. Therefore 100m sprint can not be on the list as a "most demanding sport" IMO 

As far as strain on the body I'd say the ones that athletes usually go near their limits are:

0. Gymnastics, in the sense that your body is trashed when you reach the age 25 or so...

1. MMA/Boxing/MT (the adrenaline makes the fighters push through a lot more than they usually can. Like when Taktarov needed an oxhygen mask from sheer exhaustion. After winning the fight!)

2. Long distance running or cycling (really, these are sport when you literally touch your limit)

3. American Football (even though I don't watch it I know it's a really tough sport)

Although, it might be difficult or even wrong to rank all these sports; each is demanding in it's own right.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

getbacktomat said:


> 1.*Muy thia*
> 2.boxing
> 3.MMA














joppp said:


> I say as long as you thoretically can go until you drop from exhaustion, every sport is theoretically equally physically demanding.
> 
> As for 100m sprint, to pick a counterexample, I could run 100m as fast as I could but I could never possibly exhaust myself totally. Therefore 100m sprint can not be on the list as a "most demanding sport" IMO


I may not _entirely_ agree with your listings, but I understand where you're coming from. Your reasoning makes tons of sense and I'd agree with it.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Swimming should definitely be up there, it is one of the most tiring sports...you've got to be in peak form at all times cause there's competitions and meets all year round. On the elite level, you usually hit your peak around early 20's, that's why most guys are done by the time they're like 25+. Training is brutal cause you're working every muscle in your body and your cardio has to be in top shape and you have to be very explosive.


----------



## fjurado (Oct 23, 2008)

Tour De France............Hands down!!!!!!!!!!raise01:raise01:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Tetris.


----------



## KratosX91 (Feb 22, 2009)

I've played every sport there is whether at my school or in an organization and I can say MMA is BY FAR the hardest.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

MMA can be demanding. Its really up to the fighter on how much he wants to train. MMA is not demanding at all for a person like BJ Penn who barely trains, but its incredibly demanding for a guy like Rich Franklin who trains pretty hardcore. The fight itself isn't really that demanding, its the work leading up to it. Also, for well rounded fighters, the knowledge base of submission skills, wrestling skills, varied striking skills, etc is pretty demanding. 

Soccer is very demanding. Requires extreme cardio, good coordination and good team skills. 

American football is also very demanding. You have to know a lot of plays, execute properly, and theres so many rules its insane. You have to balance all of that while getting slammed into by 200-300+ lbs dudes. The injury roster for the sport is huge.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Dick tossing.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

osaka627 said:


> I want everyones opinion on what you guys believe are the top 5 most physical demanding sports in the world??? And does MMA even rank on it?


1. Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu _Tougher than MMA, because you are always dealing with the grappling strength. I know that there's an entire separate element of cardio involved in standup, but jiu-jitsu demands that explosiveness, and it demands it constantly, while MMA allows for changes in the level of explosiveness on the feet. Plus, the added weight from the gi and the demand for grip strength, which people don't just develop naturally, adds a totally different element. Also, the training is generally oriented at tournament style competition, which forces a totally different level of conditioning._

2. MMA _It demands wresting strength, the explosiveness of grappling and the pain that is required to endure a standup war. While the pace of MMA fights can certainly change to a lower gear, the training is usually pretty intense if for no other reason than you want to be prepared to go all out when your body is shutting down from pain. That makes for fantastic training._

3. Muay Thai _No one takes punishment like Thai fighters. It's not just the physical conditioning that I think makes the sport hard, is the ability to take punishment, and that's the kind of thing that's very hard to develop. The Thai guys spend a lot of time trying, and that is really respectable._

4. Soccer _My grandfather was a professional soccer player, so I grew up in it. Firstly, the way that Europeans play soccer is brutal, but that's not what makes it hard, at least for me. I don't mind the slide tackles and the elbows (in fact, I prefer it to the really tough part of soccer). Running for 90 minutes sucks. It just does. You can run marathons, but changing directions, chasing a ball, utilizing lateral movement and foot-eye coordination is tough stuff. So, much respect to soccer players._

5. Wrestling/Judo _Some of the strength and conditioning that goes into wrestling and judo is pretty intense. They both engage the same muscle groups, more or less (especially when comparing Greco Roman to judo), so I tend not to differentiate between the two, except that wrestling employs the round system and judo employs the grip strength. They're different, but both equally difficult, in my opinion._


----------

